# [Graphedit] Ton und Bild asynchron



## Passer (24. Januar 2006)

Tagchen zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem.

Ich habe einen DirectShow Filtergraphen.
Dort nehme ich von einer Captuequelle Audio und Video ab und gebe diese durch verschiedene Encoder. Am Ende landen diese in einem Avi-Muxer und abschliessend in einem Filewriter.

Soweit wird auch aufgezeichnet. Doch leider sind Bild und Ton unsynchron. genauer gesagt hat der Film zu viele Bilder (59,94 fps).

Weiss jemand, wie man dieses Problem beheben und die unnötigen Bilder möglichst früh aus dem Graphen entfernt?

MfG
Passer


----------



## chmee (24. Januar 2006)

Mensch passer,
Du quälst Dich ja ganz schön ab mit dieser verfli*ten DS-Sache.
Diese 59,94 bzw 29,97 fps hören sich irgendwie nach NTSC-DropFrame an.
Ist da irgendwas Amerikanisches drin ? Irgendein Modul ?

mfg chmee

http://msdn.microsoft.com/newsgroup...&pt=&catlist=&dglist=&ptlist=&exp=&sloc=en-us

? http://www.microsoft.com/mspress/books/index/6381.asp


----------



## Passer (24. Januar 2006)

Da ist gar nichts amerikanisches drin.

Es sind sogar deutsche Fernsehsender, die aufgezeichnet werden müssen.

von der Kartensoftawer, dieauch mit DS aufzeichnet bekomme ich auch MPGs mit 25 fps.

Was wohl der Fehler sein könnte, ist dass FFDShow verwendet wird.

Leider haben wir bislang noch keine anderen Filter gefunden, mit denen sich das Mpeg2 Video-Format, das aus dem Mpeg2 Stream Decodiert wird in den Avi-Muxer gebn lässt.

Evt würde auch schon ein etwas neuerer Avi-Muxer reichen. Aber woher einen nehmen (finden tu ich jedenfalls keinen)

MfG
Passer


----------



## 27b-6 (25. Januar 2006)

Moin!

Schon mal mit VirtualDub-MPEG2 probiert. Habe zwar nicht den vollen Funktionsumfang im Kopf, aber Versuch macht "kluch".


----------



## Passer (25. Januar 2006)

ich schas mir mal an.. ich meine zwar, dass vdub ohne directsow arbeitet, aber ich schliesse nicht aus, dass mich a meine erinnerungen trügen


----------



## 27b-6 (25. Januar 2006)

Moin!

Ich glaube Du hast recht. Eventuell kann Dir dieses oder jenes aber hilfreich sein.


----------

